# Cleaning a hatchling Sulcata's mouth



## Chrisbarrett27 (Sep 30, 2013)

I did a search on here for how to properly clean a hatchling sulcata's mouth and couldn't find anything. This is by no mean a huge deal but I was wondering if it was possible. Luca's mouth gets nice and green after he eats and I just wanted to clean it off. I read about getting a soft tip tooth brush and brushing it off but he freaks and hides his face when I put it near his face, lol. Any ideas or is this a lost cause?

Thanks, Chris


----------



## laney (Sep 30, 2013)

Maybe you could get him used to something softer like a watercolour paint brush (really soft) or a cotton bud (think that's Q tip in U.S) get him used to you doing his head, shell and neck first


----------



## lkwagner (Sep 30, 2013)

He's probably not going to like anything until he is older and more personable. Best bet is a warm soak.


I shouldn't say "like".... More like "tolerate" lol


----------



## Yvonne G (Sep 30, 2013)

Hi Chris:

You're just going to have to get used to the fact that your tortoise gets dirty as he grows. I know that those cutie little brand new babies just look so precious in their pristine condition, but they DO get dirty. And most of them have a black stain around their beaks. Not much you can do about it.


----------



## Chrisbarrett27 (Sep 30, 2013)

Right on, thank you guys so much for all the help. I guess I can handle a dirty beak for now. I still can't get over how effing adorable hatchlings are. Best pet ever! I'm excited for him to get some size, he's only 2 inches.


----------



## lkwagner (Oct 1, 2013)

Chrisbarrett27 said:


> Right on, thank you guys so much for all the help. I guess I can handle a dirty beak for now. I still can't get over how effing adorable hatchlings are. Best pet ever! I'm excited for him to get some size, he's only 2 inches.



You say that now.... Lol believe me he will be big soon enough


----------



## Chrisbarrett27 (Oct 1, 2013)

Haha. This is true!


----------

